# Will old Freestyle Libre Sensor work with New Libre Reader 2?



## Andy777 (Mar 2, 2022)

Another fine mess. DSN unexpectedly brought me a Reader 2 this morning, ln exchange for my old reader 1. She knew I was awaiting delivery of new Sensors for my old reader but neither of us (actually, the four of us, she brought a colleague along) gave any thought to their compatibility. The 2 new sensors arrived just after the DSN left and I opened the new sensor before realising.
Please, please tell me that I can still use the 2 items together just for bs readings (not alarms)


----------



## helli (Mar 2, 2022)

I know you can use the Libre 1 reader with Libre 2 sensors so my guess would be that you can do it the other way around but I couldn't be 100% confident. 
Have you tried asking Abbott? Maybe their online chat system would be able to confirm? Otherwise, you could try phoning their freephone number.


----------



## Andy777 (Mar 2, 2022)

Benny G said:


> Ring your DSN and ask her to bring back your old scanner


Thx Benny,
we can't hear on phones but had already emailed her and still awaiting a reply. Is the chat on Abbotts website likely to be aural?


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 2, 2022)

The "chat" function is live written chat but there are things they won't deal with and tell you to call so keep that in mind


----------



## Andy777 (Mar 2, 2022)

Benny G said:


> You can use the app on a compatible phone.
> 
> I don't think the Reader 2 is backwards compatible.
> 
> View attachment 20244


Thank you so much, Benny. Now I'll be able to come here for future references.
DSN is bringing old reader back tomorrow for me to keep for 5 weeks. My introduction to CGMs happened just when new tech was introduced.


----------

